# Practise your Chinese here ;)

## EricHsu

From my experience of learning English, the best way to master a language is to practise as much as possible, practices include the following:

 read extensively

 write extensively

When we can read/write smoothly, it's not that hard to speak  :Wink: 

That's why I'm hanging around gentoo forums and keep using my poor English day to day   :Twisted Evil: 

For all of you friends who want to learn Chinese, now, here is the free place for you, just post in Chinese! Use all of the Chinese words you've learned! Make a phrase, write a sentence or even a paragraph to tell us your daily stories! 

When you feel that you have reached your limit, and you're unable to keep using Chinese to express yourself, it's OK, use English instead! 

We'll help you with your phrase, your grammar, and help you to translate the English part of what you've written...

Post now and, remember to "force" yourself to use Chinese as much as possible!  :Wink: 

edit: please set your browser's charater encoding to UTF-8 while posting in Chinese  :Smile: 

edit: OK, if you can, please help me with my English here; or, if possible, use your Chinese to help me with my English. I'm serious  :Laughing: 

edit: no topic? well, here is one for you: 

 - 中文: 你为什么选择 gentoo? 

 - pinyin: ni3 wei4shen2me xuan3ze2 gentoo?

 - English: why do you choose gentoo?

----------

## teknomage1

Nimen hao. Wo xue2 zhonghua ing wei wo yao shuo1 wode nupengyoude jia1 . De bu se wode shuo1 bu hao3.

I apologize greatly if I have mangled the language. What I'm attempting to say is I'm studying chinese to speak to my girlfriend's family. 

Also how do I input characters?

----------

## EricHsu

 *teknomage1 wrote:*   

> Nimen hao. Wo xue2 zhonghua ing wei wo yao shuo1 wode nupengyoude jia1 . De bu se wode shuo1 bu hao3.
> 
> I apologize greatly if I have mangled the language. What I'm attempting to say is I'm studying chinese to speak to my girlfriend's family. 
> 
> Also how do I input characters?

 

ni2 hao3! huan1 yin2 (welcome)! 

So your girlfriend is a Chinese? Cool!

For you pinyin part, here is my suggestion (with pinyin tones  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ni3men2 hao3. yin1wei4 (because) wo3 yao4 he2 nv3peng2you3 de jia4ren2 (family) gou1tong1 (communicate), suo2yi3 wo3 xue2 zhong1wen2 (or zhong1guo2hua4). De bu se (? Do you mean: "dui4 bu4 qi3" - "sorry"?) wo3 de zhong1wen2 bu4hao3.
> 
> 

 

A very good start! Keep going  :Very Happy: 

For your problems - the best font for chinese and inputting chinese charaters, please check this thread, may it be helpful for you  :Smile: 

Please feel free to post if you have further questions  :Wink: 

----------

## foosh

你好！ 我会说一点普通话，可是我说得不好。  :Sad: 

我的女朋友是从大连. "I would like to visit China someday."

How was that?  Also, how would I translate that last sentence?  (preferably in pinyin+tones so that I'll know how it sounds and also be able to (probably) figure out the characters)

Thanks!!

 :Very Happy: 

edit:

EricHsu - UTF-8 encoded now  :Smile: 

----------

## xilaren

我叫苏格拉底。我是希腊的。我也有一个中国女朋友！她是from齐齐哈尔。她是cambridge大学的学生(英国sucks by the way)。 我graduated和工作在cambridge。Last summer我们去(in order)北京，qinghuandao，齐齐哈尔， inner mongolia (I don't remember the name of the place)，北京again，上海，putuo山，苏州，杭州，珠海，澳门。

Just for practice   :Very Happy: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *foosh wrote:*   

> 你好！ 我会说一点普通话，可是我说得不好。  

 

Pure Chinese expression, very good!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 我的女朋友是从大连. "I would like to visit China someday."
> 
> 

 

"My girlfriend is from Dalian": "is from" should not be directly translated to "是从"  :Smile:  The best word for  "is from" is "来自 (lai2 zi4)", so, it's "我的女朋友来自大连". More examples:

. I'm from China: 我来自中国

. You're from STL (?): 你来自 STL  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> How was that?  Also, how would I translate that last sentence?  (preferably in pinyin+tones so that I'll know how it sounds and also be able to (probably) figure out the characters)
> 
> 

 

"I would like to visit China someday" - OK, as you required, I just deleted the Chinese characters, and here is the pure pinyin + tones, give it a try  :Wink: 

wo3 xi1wang4 you3tian1 neng2 qu4 zhong1guo2 kan4kan4

If you can express in  this form (?) to your girlfriend, I promise she will be surprised how good your Chinese is  :Cool: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *xilaren wrote:*   

> 我叫苏格拉底。我是希腊的。我也有一个中国女朋友！她是from齐齐哈尔。她是cambridge大学的学生(英国sucks by the way)。 我graduated和工作在cambridge。Last summer我们去(in order)北京，qinghuandao，齐齐哈尔， inner mongolia (I don't remember the name of the place)，北京again，上海，putuo山，苏州，杭州，珠海，澳门。
> 
> Just for practice  

 

Cool, you all guys have a Chinese girlfriend! 

Translated for you:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 我叫苏格拉底。我是希腊的 ("我来自希腊" or "我是希腊人" would be better)。我也有一个中国女朋友！她来自齐齐哈尔。她是cambridge (剑桥) 大学的学生(英国sucks by the way - 另外, 英国这地方真差劲... )。 我graduated和工作在cambridge (我毕业于剑桥, 现在也在剑桥工作)。Last summer (去年夏天) 我们去了(in order - 按先后顺序)北京，qinghuandao (qin huang dao - 秦皇岛)，齐齐哈尔， inner mongolia (内蒙古) (I don't remember the name of the place)，北京again，上海，putuo山 (普陀山?)，苏州，杭州，珠海，澳门。
> 
> 

 

BTW, there is a question I would like to ask... 

你们觉得中国女生和自己国家的女生有什么不一样的地方 (What are the differences do you think between Chinese girls and the girls from your country)?

试试用中文回答?  :Smile: 

----------

## teknomage1

Wo3 de nu3peng2you3 shi4 Singaporean. Singapore hen tong2 Mei3 Guo2 (Singapore is very similar to America). Ta1 men dou1 yao4 cheng2 gong1. (They all want success. My vocabulary is quite limited. What I'm trying to say is Singapore is a very wealth driven country and people are expected to work very hard to achieve that). Ta1 fan2rao3 shi1bai4 (She always worries she'll fail)

This next part might have been clearer if I had time today to set up the chinese input.

Wo3 de nu3peng2you3 de ming2zi4 shi4 ZhaoRong. (Her name is Zhaorong, but the Zhao is a masculine word, both sort of mean glory but it would make more sense if i could just show the characters, maybe next weekend). Wo3men wu4 le [at] xue2yuan4. (We met at college. I wanted to add three years ago but what is the measure word for year?)

Thank you for your help above Eric. I'm such a begginer at this language it is very frustrating to me (especially because I consider myself eloquent in English), these posts take a very long time for me to read and respond to but I shall persevere because it is great to learn a new language. I suspect my word choice is probably very strange because I am learning the grammar from a book but to write here I am looking up words in a dictionary so maybe they are not correct in context.

EDIT: Arg, when I look back at what took twenty minutes to post there is hardly any chinese in the post.

----------

## foosh

Eric, 谢谢你的帮助!  I am a true beginner and your input/suggestions/corrections are greatly appreciated.  

The only reason I requested pinyin+tones is because I worry that if I get only the characters I'll not be able to easily find their sounds or meanings.  However, I have just found an incredibly useful tool at http://dltool.sourceforge.net !!!  I highly recommend it for you other learners out there.  

As far as commenting on the difference between American and Chinese girls...I'll have to wait until I have more time available to put into a post...  :Smile: 

EDIT:  I'm just realizing that it seems the dltool I mentioned requires .NET and therefore will probably not compile easily for linux...  if I'm wrong please let me know.    :Sad: 

----------

## hiroki

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> Cool, you all guys have a Chinese girlfriend! 

 

我没有女朋友啊！但，我有中国的语伴。他们是好人。

我可以写书中文／汉子。但，我不可以说汉语。我得练习！

i need to learn more vocabulary   :Embarassed: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *teknomage1 wrote:*   

> Singapore hen tong2 Mei3 Guo2 (Singapore is very similar to America).

 

singapore hen3 xiang4 mei3guo2 .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ta1 men dou1 yao4 cheng2 gong1. (They all want success. My vocabulary is quite limited. What I'm trying to say is Singapore is a very wealth driven country and people are expected to work very hard to achieve that). 

 

ta1men dou1 zhui1qiu2 cheng2gong1.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ta1 fan2rao3 shi1bai4 (She always worries she'll fail)
> 
> 

 

ta1 zong3 (always) dan1xin1 (worries) zi4ji (herself) hui4 (will) shi1bai4.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wo3men wu4 le [at] xue2yuan4. (We met at college. I wanted to add three years ago but what is the measure word for year?)
> 
> 

 

The measure word for year is "nian2". So,

wo3men san3 (three) nian2 (year) qian2 (ago) zai4 (at) xue2yuan4 xiang1yu4 (met) 

or, you can say in a more english-like order: 

san3 (three) nian2 (year) qian2 (ago), wo3men xiang1yu4 (met) zai4 (at) xue2yuan4.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Thank you for your help above Eric. I'm such a begginer at this language it is very frustrating to me (especially because I consider myself eloquent in English), these posts take a very long time for me to read and respond to but I shall persevere because it is great to learn a new language. 
> 
> 

 

You know, your pinyin is quite good now! That's a GREAT step. As far as know, one of the biggest problems for foreigners to learn chinese is the tones - most of the foreigners have a big headache on this problem, since a same pronunciation with different tones has different meaning  :Wink: 

In China, we started learning English when we were at junior high school (now, most of the elementary schools teach children English). So, each one of our generation who graduated from university has spent at least 3 + 3 + 4 = 10 years. However, most of us still can't read/write/speak English well. There is a big problem with the current education problem...

I, myself, didn't feel any progress (advance?) until about a year ago - the moment when I had read/written tons of English during my college life (my major was software engineering which requires reading/writing lots of English docs, codes...).

Like a thunder lighting, suddenly I felt I could put each pieces of English I had learned together and I could use them to express the thoughts inside my mind! I can still recall that night vividly - I had watched an English movie and was taking a shower at home  :Wink: 

That's why I think the best way to master a language is to "read extensively" and "write extensively" (That's why I write so much on this post  :Laughing:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I suspect my word choice is probably very strange because I am learning the grammar from a book but to write here I am looking up words in a dictionary so maybe they are not correct in context.
> 
> 

 

As you can see, most of them are ok. I used to writing English the way you write pinyin - I always keep a English-Chinese dict at hand  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Arg, when I look back at what took twenty minutes to post there is hardly any chinese in the post.

 

I've spent more than 40 min to finished this post...  :Laughing: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *foosh wrote:*   

> Eric, 谢谢你的帮助!  I am a true beginner and your input/suggestions/corrections are greatly appreciated.  
> 
> 

 

很高兴能帮到你  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The only reason I requested pinyin+tones is because I worry that if I get only the characters I'll not be able to easily find their sounds or meanings.  However, I have just found an incredibly useful tool at http://dltool.sourceforge.net !!!  I highly recommend it for you other learners out there.  
> 
> [snip]
> ...

 

I see... here are the hanzi version and pinyin version for the sentense you've asked in your previous post:

```

wo3 xi1wang4 you3tian1 neng2 qu4 zhong1guo2 kan4kan4.

我 希望 有天 能 去 中国 看看.

```

I visited that page of the dltool, it's cool, and should be very useful for learners. Do you know this dict tool - stardict? It grabs words/charaters from the screen and translate them into Chinese/English/Whatever language (if you have that language's dict installed) for you.

I'm thinking about maybe we could build a "pinyin dict" for it? So that  you can grab the hanzi/Chinese charaters from the screen and it can show you the pinyin!

I'm going to look into the format of stardict's dictionary to see if I could build one "pinyin dictionary"  :Wink: 

update: hooray! Paul Denisowski has already built one!  (cedict - dltool also uses it!). And there are cedicts for stardict too, and they're in the portage! just:

```

emerge stardict stardict-cedict-zh-en-gb stardict-cedict-zh-en-big5

```

 :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> As far as commenting on the difference between American and Chinese girls...I'll have to wait until I have more time available to put into a post... 
> 
> 

 

Looking forward to hear from you  :Wink: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *hiroki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 我没有女朋友啊！
> 
> 

 

快找一个! 情人节快到了! (Man, St Valentine's Day is coming, go and find one  :Laughing:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 我可以写书中文／汉子。但，我不可以说汉语。
> 
> 

 

here is my suggestion:

"我会写中文/汉字, 但我还不会说汉语."

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 我得练习！
> 
> 

 

wow, very pure Chinese expression!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> i need to learn more vocabulary  

 

Me too, for my poor poor English  :Laughing: 

----------

## panyo

EricHsu,

xie xie ni (thank you) for the zidian (dictionary) link! Wo xiwang (I like) gentoo rugo wo nug (because I can) use jiege (that, such) relatively specialized software gei wo de (with my) Power PC yo (with) the nug li (power) and convenience of package management. 

Xilaren: Yiasou Elina!

----------

## hiroki

 *panyo wrote:*   

> EricHsu,
> 
> xie xie ni (thank you) for the zidian (dictionary) link! Wo xiwang (I like) gentoo rugo wo nug (because I can) use jiege (that, such) relatively specialized software gei wo de (with my) Power PC yo (with) the nug li (power) and convenience of package management. 
> 
> Xilaren: Yiasou Elina!

 

what transcription system are you using  :Question:   :Shocked: 

If I understand correctly I'd say so:

....

wo xihuan gentoo rugo (don't know this word), wo neng use (=[shi]yong) zhege

....

is it that way correct, eric?

----------

## panyo

 *hiroki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If I understand correctly I'd say so:
> 
> ....
> ...

 

Thank you hiroki! I am afraid I am using a combination of misspelled pinyin, and what I think the spoken words sound like to me! I see I also made a mistake.  What I wrote as 'rugo' should be the word for 'if.' But obviously, that is not what I meant to say. I meant to say 'because' which sounds like 'ying wei' to me.  And the final part should make sense only to Xilaren.   :Smile: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *panyo wrote:*   

> EricHsu,
> 
> xie xie ni (thank you) for the zidian (dictionary) link! Wo xiwang (I like) gentoo rugo wo nug (because I can) use jiege (that, such) relatively specialized software gei wo de (with my) Power PC yo (with) the nug li (power) and convenience of package management. 
> 
> Xilaren: Yiasou Elina!

 

link: lian4 jie1 - 链接

I like:  wo3 xi3huan1 - 我喜欢

because: yin1wei4 - 因为

ruguo: ru2guo3 means "if", "assume"

that, such: zhe4ge4 (not "jiege")

relatively: xiang1dang1 - 相当

specialized: te4bie2 - 特别

convenience: fang1bian4 - 方便

package: bao1 - 包

management: guan3li3 - 管理

...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> xie4xie4 ni3 ti2gong1 (provide) de zi4dian3 lian4jie1! wo3 xi3huan1 gentoo, yin1wei4 gentoo wei4 (for) wo3de (my) PowerPC ti2gong1 le fei1chang2 (very) fang1bian4 de ruan3jian4 (software) bao1 (package) guan3li3 gong1neng2 (function).
> 
> 

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## JingBL

Eric, 你好

我是中国人。来自河南，现在在上海读高中，马上就要高考了。用gentoo几个月了吧。

刚刚看了上面的一些贴子，心中有个想法。

学汉语一定要那么熟练地运用拼音写字吗？

看帖子的时候感觉那样学，拼音和汉字有点脱节。

也许是自己体会不到难处吧。如果感觉在下在胡说八道，就直接删掉吧，没事找个地方放放水。~

----------

## EricHsu

 *JingBL wrote:*   

> Eric, 你好
> 
> 我是中国人。来自河南，现在在上海读高中，马上就要高考了。用gentoo几个月了吧。
> 
> 刚刚看了上面的一些贴子，心中有个想法。
> ...

 

呵呵, 用拼音因为要考虑:

1. 不是每个外国朋友的 gentoo 都能显示中文的, 汉字在他们那边很可能只是乱码.

2. 我们学中文不就是从 a, o, e, b, p, m, f 开始练的么? 也许因为我们那个时期已经过去了, 所以感触不深  :Smile: 

个人觉得学中文从拼音开始还是很好的, 尤其对于使用类似英语这种以音为主的语言的外国朋友而言, 拼音应该是一个不错的 "桥梁". 而且, 我们谁不是先会说话 (音), 然后才会写字 (字) 的? 

个人意见, 仅供参考  :Smile: 

我妹下学期也高考了, 都考个好大学吧!

----------

## foosh

新年快乐

年年有余

恭喜发财！

----------

## xming

Hi all,

I am Chinese (born in Taiwan, lives for ages in Europe) and it's really ironic to see all foreigners trying so hard to speak and wirte in Chinese while I am really trying to avoid that (the witing part, still not crazy enough to speak to my PC) on the PC, it's is really too clumsy to me.

Well keep up the good work

新年快樂 恭喜發財 紅包....   :Smile: 

----------

## Hauser

新年快樂 我也要紅包！    :Very Happy: 

----------

## EricHsu

给楼上一个阿姨修了多次电脑... 终于在前天收到一个 20 元的红包, 呵呵

n 年没收过了... 以后就得自己给别人了... sigh...

----------

## xevix

Hi... I'm new to the Chinese part of the forums, but I thought I'd give out a big "lei hou"/"ni hao" to the Chinese people.  I don't know much mandarin, but luckily Cantonese shares the characters with Mandarin, hahahahah, just funny word order to me.  I'm happy to see that the Chinese are finally represented on the forums though, hurray!

----------

## bpxyz

I'm Chinese, I lived in ChongQing.

HeHe...

Here's  very funny .

I want to study Gentoo and practise english reading ability,

I can reading and understanding almost english , but I can't write them correct, my phrase and grammar  :Embarassed: .

So....

----------

## aaroncn

有意思的贴子。

看到这么多人学中文，真高兴。同时，我也正在帮助一个英国朋友学中文，她的积极性来自于她对中国文化的痴迷。

另外，不知道你们用的是什么教材（我感觉很难找到一个好适合外国人学的中文教材）。

我现在用的我们小学用的语文课本。

I'm very happy to see that many people are learning chinese. I'm also helping an english friend learning chinese. Her motivation is her adiction to chinese culture. 

By the way, what textbooks are you using. NB. I found it's quite difficult to find a suitable textbook. What we are using are the textbooks from my primary school.

----------

## foosh

I am using "Integrated Chinese" (http://eastasia.hawaii.edu/yao/icusers/Default.htm) which is the textbook system used here at school.  It's published out of the university of Hawaii and seems to be in pretty wide use and have a lot of extra resources/materials that users have made and posted on the web.

----------

## dexiangjiang

試看看！

----------

## rotchen

wo3 ke3 yi3 bang1 zhu4 ni1 men0 xue2 zhong1 wen2,xi1 wang4 da4 jia1 bang1 wo3 xue2 GENTOO

^_^

----------

## EOF

wo3 ye3 xue2 zhong1 wen2. Zhe4 shi4 pu3 tong1 hua4. Zai4 jian4.

----------

## rcxAsh

你好！ 我也學中文。

我的媽媽和我的爸爸從新加坡到加拿大。

Hi!  I am also learning Chinese.

My mother and my father came from Singapore to Canada.

I have a lot to learn..

我有很多东西我要學。。。

This thread looks great though!

這個thread好像很好！

----------

## expertleong

嗨，

这里纯粹是学中文的地方吗？我遇到些困难不知要向那里求救。我有个日志在blogspot.那里用的encoding是UTF8.UTF8的好处是可以同时支持繁体与简体中文.当我用firefox游览那网页时,出现的字体有些大有些小,很不美.雅虎的网站就不一样,字体的大小都一样(看起来较美).它用的encoding是GB18030.我不想换我网页的encoding成GB18030.

是不是我没有好的font?package.gentoo.org拥有的中文font太少了.你们当中谁有意见可以让我参考参考?是不是我有什么config没做到?现在我的系统是同是用UTF8.

----------

## EricHsu

 *expertleong wrote:*   

> 我有个日志在blogspot.那里用的encoding是UTF8.UTF8的好处是可以同时支持繁体与简体中文.当我用firefox游览那网页时,出现的字体有些大有些小,很不美.雅虎的网站就不一样,字体的大小都一样(看起来较美).它用的encoding是GB18030.我不想换我网页的encoding成GB18030. [/url] 

 

你用 FF 浏览 GB18030 编码的雅虎页面时字体正常, 说明你已有了合适的中文字体;

而浏览 UTF-8 编码的 blogspot 时不正常, 说明你的 FF 字体设置没有选好;

请在 FF 的 "字体和颜色" 配置中, 为 UTF-8 编码的页面指定好看的中文字体 :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 是不是我没有好的font?package.gentoo.org拥有的中文font太少了.你们当中谁有意见可以让我参考参考?是不是我有什么config没做到?现在我的系统是同是用UTF8.

 

中文字体比较常用的有微软 windows 操作系统里提供的 Simsun.ttf, 不介意的话, 可以从 windows 里拷贝一个使用  :Wink: 

而现在, 有朋友正在集合大家的力量制作漂亮的点阵中文字体和矢量中文字体, 请查看他们的主页吧  :Very Happy: 

另外, 你的中文说得很好!

And, if you have problem understanding what I've written above, pls tell me and I'll try to translate them into English  :Wink: 

----------

## abutter

 *rcxAsh wrote:*   

> 你好！ 我也學中文。
> 
> 我的媽媽和我的爸爸從新加坡到加拿大。
> 
> Hi!  I am also learning Chinese.
> ...

 

大家好，我是Gntoo的新用户！

Hi guys，I'm Gentoo's newbie!

在这可以练习汉语和英语两种语言，有意思。

We can practise both Chines and English here, very funny!

----------

## lyreopera

^_^

都在学中文哪？？？

我还在学英文，

我感觉在教室里学不到有用的英语，

英语我都不知道该怎么学了.......

Are you all studying Cheines??

I'm studying English now,

I think I can't learn anything useful in class,

I don't know what to do now.

----------

## vkon

I am also getting started with Chinese  :Smile: 

I live in Russia, and happen to watch CCTV9 and CCTV4 quite regularly...

There are lessons of Chinese language, here is an example:  http://www.vkonovalov.ru/chinese-related/2x-25mar-goodshopping.avi

I am very happy with such a lessons, and will happily, and freely, provide other lessons as well  :Smile: 

Also I wrote chinese dictionary for my PocketPC http://www.vkonovalov.ru/t-unihan.jpg

我們一起走巴

Wo3 men5 yi4 qi3 zou3 ba1!

----------

## SHERRY

I AM HONG KONG-0-"

HEY,WHERE DO YOU LIVE?

----------

## Sitami

i am chinese too. i live in canada though.

----------

## majeru

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

>  *expertleong wrote:*   我有个日志在blogspot.那里用的encoding是UTF8.UTF8的好处是可以同时支持繁体与简体中文.当我用firefox游览那网页时,出现的字体有些大有些小,很不美.雅虎的网站就不一样,字体的大小都一样(看起来较美).它用的encoding是GB18030.我不想换我网页的encoding成GB18030. [/url]  
> 
> 你用 FF 浏览 GB18030 编码的雅虎页面时字体正常, 说明你已有了合适的中文字体;
> 
> 而浏览 UTF-8 编码的 blogspot 时不正常, 说明你的 FF 字体设置没有选好;
> ...

 

how much time would it take to write such a long post in chinese for a native chinese speaker or for a newbie?  i don't have any idea of how to write in chinese, i'm just curious

----------

## XxKaReNxX

wo3 zai4 xue2 ying1 wen2, ke3 shi4 ni3 men2 que4 zai4 xue2 zhong1 wen2.

xi1 wang4 wo3 men2 ke2 yi3 xue2 dao4 zi4 ji3 xiang3 xue2 de yu3 yan2~

da4 jia1 yao4 jia1 you2 o!!   :Wink: 

----------

## durian

nimen hao,

Anyone know of a torrent site to download Mandarin movies? Just started a Chinese course, looking for practice (listening, hearing the language)  material. The Chinese movies on TV here are mostly in Cantonese...

-peter

----------

## jiangtao

 *durian wrote:*   

> nimen hao,
> 
> Anyone know of a torrent site to download Mandarin movies? Just started a Chinese course, looking for practice (listening, hearing the language)  material. The Chinese movies on TV here are mostly in Cantonese...
> 
> -peter

 

www.cctv.com  :Wink: 

It have a online-TV which is CCTV4(Chinese).

Or

www.VeryCD.com with eMule. You can find a lot of resources in it, include movie music software game and other ......

www.btchina.net is a Greatest Chinese BT Site. But it seem not work with Firefox. You'd better use IE6 in Windows .

And you can find a lot of OnlineRadio.

eg: http://www.bjradio.com.cn/wlzb/index.asp?id=3 (北京文艺台, FM 87.6Mhz ) Work with Firefox + mozplugger.

 :Wink: 

AND I HEARD THAT : the Chinese government (PRC~~~) will strike pirated copy, So .........

----------

## demoore

Found this nice website to learn chinese:

http://www.chinese-tools.com

Online courses, dictionaries, vocabulary lists, and a nice comunity...

----------

## hiroki

嗨！

2005年我去过中国。我在上海学中文学了七月多了。我2006年春天回德国了。最近我非常想念中国。我很想回上海。上个月我毕业了。我的专业是计算机科学，软件开发。现在我在找工作。如果我可以在上海工作，那就太好了！  :Smile: 

我也想继续学习中文。

啊，以前有个人说他是重庆人！？！ 我也去过重庆  :Smile: 

----------

## todaydvd

Great place to learn chinese!! heee...

Di Jai How!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *hiroki wrote:*   

> 嗨！
> 
> 2005年我去过中国。我在上海学中文学了七月多了。我2006年春天回德国了。最近我非常想念中国。我很想回上海。上个月我毕业了。我的专业是计算机科学，软件开发。现在我在找工作。如果我可以在上海工作，那就太好了！ 
> 
> 我也想继续学习中文。
> ...

 

wow! 你的中文很地道! (di4 dao4: native  :Smile:  )

----------

## Opera

你们好。

我是法国人，主在巴黎。 我从九月在大学学习中文和中国文化，但是我的汉语还不怎么样。  :Confused:  （I'm also studying sinography -characters ethymology- but can't say it in chinese. 语法很容易，可是口语很难。我的女朋友，她帮我学中文，我帮助她学英语和法语。现在我只认识四百个汉字。  :Sad: 

Well, it's since quite limited, or lessons are focused on speaking more than writing, so I know a lot of words that I still can't write down today. But by mails with my Chinese friends, I've learned some typical expressions and vocabulary. By the way, do you know some four-syllabics expressions ? Like 不三不四，半斤八两，跑来跑去，千方百计？It would be fine if we can share them here, I love them.  :Smile: 

我祝你们新年快乐。(a little late)

----------

## big

 *Opera wrote:*   

>  By the way, do you know some four-syllabics expressions ? Like 不三不四，半斤八两，跑来跑去，千方百计？It would be fine if we can share them here, I love them. 
> 
> 我祝你们新年快乐。(a little late)

 

很有意思的提议!我先来，就算是抛砖引玉吧,所以我说的成语就是“抛砖引玉”

It's a very interesting idea! I will be first and my idiom is  “抛砖引玉” which means a modest spur to induce others to come forward with valuable contributions,but i don't know the corresponding english idiom,can anyone tell me?

----------

## Opera

Oh great, I didn't knew this one.  :Smile: 

Another one that I have just learned today : 不可多得。 Maybe we can translate it by "there is not much like it", but if someone has a better translation, he is welcome.  :Wink: 

----------

## Connie Schum

It looks like it's very hard to learn a new kind of language.but i want to say please insist on learning the PuTongHua,then you will be better gragually.

there is an famous man in china,he comes from canada.his chinese name is Da1 Shan1 and working in CCTV 

His chinese is very excellent.which maybe shouds more standard than me.

Actually i am a chinese,and i am good at using and undstanding my mother-language.

Welcom people who need help to ask me about the chinese and i am also very happy to help Eric delvelop this forum or thred forward and pass more useful information as well.

My English name is Joyce 

this is my second time to brows this forum and the first time to see the topic here,during my last visit here,i a searching the suitable topic in english version,but i am failed i don't know how to communicate with others,because i foud a lot of topis is very professional.

----------

## zendengoh

 *Quote:*   

> Oh great, I didn't knew this one.  
> 
> Another one that I have just learned today : 不可多得。 Maybe we can translate it by "there is not much like it", but if someone has a better translation, he is welcome. 

 

may be u can translate it as hard to come by, or straigh call it treasure or even rare.

----------

## magisu

 *hiroki wrote:*   

> 嗨！
> 
> 2005年我去过中国。我在上海学中文学了七月多了。我2006年春天回德国了。最近我非常想念中国。我很想回上海。上个月我毕业了。我的专业是计算机科学，软件开发。现在我在找工作。如果我可以在上海工作，那就太好了！ 
> 
> 我也想继续学习中文。
> ...

 

你的中文很棒！

我正在学习德文，我很喜欢你们德国人的文化，特别是哲学和物理学。

Alles Gute!

----------

## relaxssl

试一试，之前都是用ubuntu，听说变态的人用Gentoo，让我也感受一下变态的滋味。

----------

## buler

学中文7个月就怎么厉害,我学英语10年了,汗一个.

well done!

----------

## waif_boy

我是刚学中文也是。

----------

## SeaTiger

I think you boys and girls are genius. Reading and typing Chinese in just a few months. Personally I think Chinese is a difficult language compare to English. I can't use pingyin myself, I can only use quick to type Chinese.

我覺得你們都是天才.只學了幾個月就能讀能打.我個人覺得中文比英文難學.我不會拼音,只能用速成輸入法.

----------

## hb0d

keep speaking,keep reading keep writing,and you'll be  familous with it.

i  now try to use English for much more information about gentoo is in english.

----------

## SnEptUne

 *relaxssl wrote:*   

> 试一试，之前都是用ubuntu，听说变态的人用Gentoo，让我也感受一下变态的滋味。

 

lol.  那麼我們通通都是變態呣？

我還是不怎麼習慣簡體中文－暱稱日語化的中文？   :Razz: 

 *buler wrote:*   

> 学中文7个月就怎么厉害,我学英语10年了,汗一个.
> 
> well done!

 

我學英語20年了,汗兩滴    :Evil or Very Mad:   就算天才也不能7個月學會寫讀中文吧？　中文的詞彙有三萬多哩！

追記：我什麼輸入法也不會，只能用 stardict 作翻譯 >_<

----------

## Achilleus

 *SnEptUne wrote:*   

>  *relaxssl wrote:*   试一试，之前都是用ubuntu，听说变态的人用Gentoo，让我也感受一下变态的滋味。 
> 
> lol.  那麼我們通通都是變態呣？
> 
> 我還是不怎麼習慣簡體中文－暱稱日語化的中文？  
> ...

 

中文和日语汉字都经历了简化过程，有些简化非常相近，因为我所知有限，不知道是谁借鉴了谁的，估计是互相参考吧，而简化过程中也出现了不少差异，出现不同的变体。简体字似乎基于行书。你现在看到的简体在完成一段时间后还有一次简化，不过因为简得有点不成样子了，于是作罢。

我在上学的时候用的是香港出的朗文英汉双解字典，无意中学会了繁体字，后来通过看一些古书，繁体字基本认的差不多了，而且不再看简体版的古文，不过书写还是有困难。你要是觉得简体别扭，也可以用类似的方法，用简体的字典，慢慢就习惯了。

----------

## zhooded

大家好！

我龢junksiu想一样。可能開始學中文的時候可以寫一些字但是還要學很多很多字。

我是西班牙人。在三年期間學習漢語（簡和繁體字）所以我可以告訴你們中國話是非常難的語言。中國文子太美麗了！

我肯定還我的漢語不好的。沒關系，每天學一些字哈哈。現在要去吃午飯了。再見！

----------

## druggo

 *zhooded wrote:*   

> 大家好！
> 
> 我龢junksiu想一样。可能開始學中文的時候可以寫一些字但是還要學很多很多字。
> 
> 我是西班牙人。在三年期間學習漢語（簡和繁體字）所以我可以告訴你們中國話是非常難的語言。中國文子太美麗了！
> ...

 

你好，告诉我你用的是什么输入法？

----------

## zhooded

 *Quote:*   

> 告诉我你用的是什么输入法？

 

不太肯定明白你的問題。我用SCIM（當然了用拼音）。所有的西人們都用拼音。回答你問題嗎？

我也有一個小問題。這個字《迴》是不是《回》的繁體字？

----------

## jiangtao

 *SnEptUne wrote:*   

>  *relaxssl wrote:*   试一试，之前都是用ubuntu，听说变态的人用Gentoo，让我也感受一下变态的滋味。 
> 
> lol.  那麼我們通通都是變態呣？
> 
> 我還是不怎麼習慣簡體中文－暱稱日語化的中文？  
> ...

 

其实学会了大概 3000 个汉字（ GB2312 这个古老的中文编码包含的汉子），就可以用一辈子了。当然前提是真的能完全明白这3000个汉子。

毕竟中文基本上还是基于一个汉子表示一个意思的方式构建的语言。

至于所谓的“日语化”中文，那是第二版简化字的东西，现在一般只是用来作为速记使用，学习的简体，都是第一版简化。

现在的简体字很多都是很早就已经出现了的。并非是日语化的汉字。

----------

## druggo

 *zhooded wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   告诉我你用的是什么输入法？ 
> 
> 不太肯定明白你的問題。我用SCIM（當然了用拼音）。所有的西人們都用拼音。回答你問題嗎？
> 
> 我也有一個小問題。這個字《迴》是不是《回》的繁體字？

 

你回答了我的问题。

“回”的繁体字还是“回”，

“迴”是“回”的另一种写法，比较古老，现在应该很少用。

----------

## zhooded

 *Quote:*   

> “回”的繁体字还是“回”，
> 
> “迴”是“回”的另一种写法，比较古老，现在应该很少用

 

真謝謝你。我看你對啊可是請看這個網頁，找《回》字吧

http://www.fantizi.org/ftz/ziliao/200610/133.html

牠說（《說》是不是合適的動詞嗎？）《回》的繁體字是《迴》。網頁錯嗎？

----------

## honkily

More people are learning the Chinese language, I am very happy.

Recently, I would like to raise the standard of English is mainly listening and speaking, so the learning Chinese friends can contact me with MSN. Let's learn from each other and improve ourselves. 

看到大家对中文这么感兴趣，挺高兴的，呵呵~

我最近想提高英文水平，主要是听、说方面，学中文的朋友可以加我的 MSN，我们互相学习   :Very Happy: 

MSN: zy_hon@hotmail.com

----------

## jojoyakira

 *zhooded wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   “回”的繁体字还是“回”，
> 
> “迴”是“回”的另一种写法，比较古老，现在应该很少用 
> 
> 真謝謝你。我看你對啊可是請看這個網頁，找《回》字吧
> ...

 

『回』的繁體字確實是『回』：例如回家、回鄉、回省城、回信...，相當於英文back,or return的意思。

而『迴』的繁體字是『迴』，(抱歉我說的好像廢話一樣  :Embarassed:  )有『繞』、『曲』和往返多次的意思：例如天日迴行(語出『太玄經』)、德迴乎天地(語出『呂氏春秋』)、迴繞、迴紋針...，相當於英文curve, round,or around的意思。

『回』和『迴』在繁體字的用法上的確不同。

在台灣，『回信』不寫成『迴信』；『回家』不寫成『迴家』；『回鄉』不寫成『迴鄉』。

同理，『迴繞』不寫成『回繞』；『迴紋針』不寫成『回文針』。  :Wink: 

----------

## zhooded

很好的說明，jojoyakira。現在知道《回》和《迴》的意思。我秖不明白這些句子：

《回省城》

《語出》

《紋針》

他們甚麼意思呵？謝謝你！

----------

## jojoyakira

 *zhooded wrote:*   

> 很好的說明，jojoyakira。現在知道《回》和《迴》的意思。我秖不明白這些句子：
> 
> 《回省城》
> 
> 《語出》
> ...

 

1.【回省城】

省城=the provincial capital

回省城=....come back to the provincial capital

2.【語出】的意思是"這句話出自於..."，我覺得比較相近英文詞彙大概相當於"refer to"，應該還有更貼近的英文翻譯，不過受限於我的英文程度，我只能想到它。  :Embarassed: 

ex: Please refer to the last page of the book for answers.

3.【迴紋針】

迴紋針=gem clip,or a paper clip

 :Wink: 

----------

## zhooded

很好啊。【語出】的意思不在我字典，也非常難地猜。在一個句子很多次我知道字都可是不明白意思。我總是說中國話是很難的語言啊！

對了，有没有中國人的正在學西班牙語的要互相發給我電子郵件？我提高中國話而且你提高西班牙語。

電子郵件：victor_miguel_morales@hotmail.com

----------

